# Hoping to find young person to hire - apartment organization



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I hope I'm not breaking any rules posting this here.. but I was hoping someone on the forums might know of a reliable, energetic young person who would like to earn some money. 

I badly need help organizing and cleaning my apartment. Ongoing landlord problems are part of it, and an unexpected health problem has come up that's making it very difficult for me.

There'd be some furniture to move, general cleaning, paper sorting/filing, taking stuff to the garbage chute, recycle bin or dumpster, etc. A severe back injury at work put me on disability in 1990. I've been trying to manage pretty much myself, but I've just learned I have a badly torn shoulder tendon that will not heal without surgery. Since there is no knowing how long it will take before I even get the MRI, or see a surgeon, it could be some time before I'm mended. I'm now quite limited in some things I can do and my landlord is giving me a really hard time. 

It would not be full time days but it would be a significant number of hours by the time it's done. There are two very friendly elderly cats and it's dusty, so those who are allergic, be aware. I'd provide dust masks, gloves, and of course, payment - to be negotiated. 

Dixie/Dundas area of Mississauga. Pickup or dropoff may be possible.. no late hours


----------

